# Klick auf Link simulieren



## Geflügel (5. September 2007)

Was will ich erreichen? :

Wenn man auf den Button klickt, dann soll die onclick-Methode des Links ausgeführt werden. Hat jemand eine Idee? Danke im Voraus!



> <style type="text/css">
> body
> {
> margin: 0;
> ...


----------



## Harass (5. September 2007)

Servus,

habs nicht ausprobiert, aber es müsste in etwa mit
	
	
	



```
function button_click() {
   eval(document.getElementById("aaa").click);
}
```
gehen. Die Nützlichkeit dieses Aufrufes erscheint mir aber schleierhaft...


----------

